# Does your travel insurance include pet repatriation???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a thought (prompted by another post on another thread)

It might be worth checking to see if either your travel or pet insurance will repatriate your pet in the event of you having to be repatriated due to a medical issue. 

If it was me I would want that information in writing as otherwise the choice would be Long term pet care :surprise: (In a foreign country) or Euthanasia :crying::crying:!!!

Andy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Afraid not Andy, the wife has to make her own way home.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My ADAC breakdown cover includes this service.


----------

